

Can Your Klout Score Change Your Life? Or Get You a Job? - mbabbitt
http://www.youtern.com/thesavvyintern/index.php/2011/02/20/can-klout-change-your-life-or-get-you-a-job/

======
db_tahoeskier
On the Mark with this one! Nothing takes the place of a "gut" feel or a
person's handshake as meeting face to face. Online and Offline meetups are a
"part" of the whole process...This was nicely voiced!!!

